# 111.5mi ride today



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

I rode my rigid MTB from Jefferson City, MO to St. Charles today on the Katy Trail. I had planned on 104mi, but it turns out it was only 104 to St. Charles, not to where the trail comes to its end. That was actually at 109.5mi, and then I doubled back to where my wife had dropped off our car while she headed t a show with her mom and aunt.

Butt is a little sore, but not too bad considering. I did 100.00mi a couple weeks back elsewhere on the Katy Trail, and it took 6:18, with a decent average speed. Unfortunately, the wind was blowing against me the entire ride today, so I was always 2-3mph slower than I should have been. It ruined my enthusiasm, but I still pushed through... just a little slower. I think my average was around 14.6mph or so, and ride time was around 7.5hrs.

Anyway, it was still a fun ride, and now I can say I've done it. I'm just really glad it's finally over.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

f3rg said:


> I rode my rigid MTB from Jefferson City, MO to St. Charles today on the Katy Trail. I had planned on 104mi, but it turns out it was only 104 to St. Charles, not to where the trail comes to its end. That was actually at 109.5mi, and then I doubled back to where my wife had dropped off our car while she headed t a show with her mom and aunt.
> 
> Butt is a little sore, but not too bad considering. I did 100.00mi a couple weeks back elsewhere on the Katy Trail, and it took 6:18, with a decent average speed. Unfortunately, the wind was blowing against me the entire ride today, so I was always 2-3mph slower than I should have been. It ruined my enthusiasm, but I still pushed through... just a little slower. I think my average was around 14.6mph or so, and ride time was around 7.5hrs.
> 
> Anyway, it was still a fun ride, and now I can say I've done it. I'm just really glad it's finally over.



Well done......no rain today?


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

It started raining quite a bit about an hour or so after I was done, so I got lucky.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Another .5 and you would be Ironman distance. What were you thinking about missing that milestone?


----------



## Marty01 (Jun 16, 2010)

well done indeed!! my personnal best is 196kms in 10.5 hours of pedaling( toiok 12 hours total ) then repeat 48 hours later..

111.5miles is just shy of that.. but my kms were on the road with a semi-loaded tourring rig.. yours seem like its off-road miles... yikes!!


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

Marty01 said:


> well done indeed!! my personnal best is 196kms in 10.5 hours of pedaling( toiok 12 hours total ) then repeat 48 hours later..
> 
> 111.5miles is just shy of that.. but my kms were on the road with a semi-loaded tourring rig.. yours seem like its off-road miles... yikes!!


Yeah, it was all crushed limestone trail. It's not as bad as riding normal-size gravel, but nowhere near as smooth as the road.


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

mimason said:


> Another .5 and you would be Ironman distance. What were you thinking about missing that milestone?


Ironman distance for cycling is 112 miles, not 110. Edit: Oops, thought you were referring to the 109.5mi figure, not the figure on the title of the thread. My bad.

http://ironman.com/events/ironman#axzz10g7BnaJq


----------

